# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK مساعدة :  مشكل مع ufs3 hwk sarasoft صغير

## ECO1975

مشكل مع ufs3 hwk sarasoft صغير 
الكمبيوتر يتعرف عليه على انه : usb<->serial  رغم محاولة جميع الحلول بقي نس المشكل وعند الإتصال بالبائع تخلص من المسؤولية .

----------


## bodr41

*حل مشكل* * USB <-> Serial* * والعطل متمثل فى عدم قبول البوكس التعريف وفقدانه له وتكون الرسالة كلاتى :*  *   * *هنا سنحتاج الى التعريف الخاص ب USB <-> Serial لان تعريف التورنيدو لا يشتغل* *التعريف بالمرفقات*      *       *  *1\* *بعد تثبيت التعريف انت ستحتاج الى برنامج MPROG لكتابة الايبروم *  *نقوم بفتح البرنامج ونضغط على Scan ستظهر لك رسالة*:  *Numbre Of Programmed Devices = 1* * 
لتحميل البرنامج والابروم*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *2\ الان نقوم بفتح برنامج UFS_Maintenance_v20 لكتابة سيريال البوكس* *البرنامج و اشرح بالمرفقات*   *3\ الان نقو م بفتح البرنامج العجيب hwk-e0m ثم الضغط على Connect*  *بعدها نقوم بالضغط على Emulate AM*   *ملاحضة :**ادا ظهرت لك رسالة خطا عندما يقترب البرنامج من الانتهاء لا تهتم*    *4\ الان نقو م بفتح برنامج UFS 3 Tools نعمل Connect*  *ثم نعلم على WRITE FIRMWARE و WRITE EEPROM ثم الضغط على Fix & Update*

----------


## ECO1975

*بفتح برنامج** بفتح برنامجUFS_Maintenance_v20 تظهر الرسالة : dll library ufs2xx.ddl not found*

----------


## bodr41

> *بفتح برنامج** بفتح برنامجufs_maintenance_v20 تظهر الرسالة : Dll library ufs2xx.ddl not found*

 هذه الرسالة ظهرت لأن بوكس التورنادو لم يتم تعريفه من قبل على النظام
 الذي تعمل عليه 
جرب تعريف البوكس ثم قم بفتح البرنامج مرة أخرى

----------


## badoobaar

مشششششششششكور

----------


## راشدمحمد

وفى الليلة الظلماءيفتقد البدر--منيرمنذالقدم-انار الله عقلك وقلبك

----------


## noble250

شكرا جزيلا لك خي

----------


## ahmed189

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

